# Property per html:link schreiben in struts



## Lex (19. Jan 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte in Struts ein Attribut einer FormBean setzen sobald auf einen Link geklickt wird.
Man kann ja mit

```
<html:hidden property="level" value="top" />
```
Attribute setzen, das soll nun beim klicken auf den Link passieren.

Habs mal mit 


> <html:link action="menu.do" paramProperty="level" paramId="<%=(String) wert%>">
> link
> </html:link>


probiert. Da findet er aber level nicht.

MfG
Lex


----------



## HLX (19. Jan 2008)

Du kannst wie in HTML/Javascript den Wert des hidden Field mit dem Event-Attribut 'onClick' umsetzen.


----------



## Lex (20. Jan 2008)

Hi,

hab mit javascript noch nicht so viel gemacht. Kannste mir n kurzes beispiel geben wie man da hidden setzt?

MfG
Lex


----------

